# Uber drivers in U.S. cities to join planned worker protests (Tuesday, November 29) "Fight for $15"



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

340 cities, 20 airports

*http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-wages-uber-idUSKBN13N0S6*


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

WHere will the protests be? is SAN on the list?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

This is nuts!! Why would _anybody_ want to be an (less than $60k/year) employee of Uber???

"Starting tomorrow Uber drivers from around the country will join the union-backed 'Fight For $15' campaign that plans to hold protests in two-dozen cities including San Francisco, Miami and Boston. The organization's twitter feed describes the protest as a* 'national day of disruption'* which seems slightly less than a 'constructive' approach to the very serious issue of the federal minimum wage."

[source: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...protests-autonomous-vehicle-technology-looms]


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Fight for your right to be paid 50% less than the national median income!!!


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*



*


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*U.S. workers rally in first 'Fight for $15' protest since Trump win*

*http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-wages-protests-idUSKBN13O0M8*


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

So many riders believe we make 80 - 100k per year. Most riders tell me about how they want to switch to being a driver after reading about how much money we make. They don't seem to notice that they just paid $5 for a ride, didn't tip and that we pay all vehicle expenses while Uber takes a hefty cut. 

Hopefully this protest will educate riders that we are not living in mansions sipping gin and juice on our offtime.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

In the past ten months I've been very effective with the uber strikes. It doesn't require any effort.


----------



## Interplaneterri (Sep 16, 2016)

I have 187 five star rides under my belt, and I've received exactly four, (4) tips. The average fare in my town is $2.60 (to me). I want to stop because we're losing more and more money (I also give out waters and candy), but my husband doesn't understand it's only cash flow, and we have a car payment. I tried to sign up for Lyft, did the application, but they never bothered to send out the "mentor" to check me out and clear me to drive. I emailed them, and they told me to "sit tight." Really. I love to be a rider, as we live in a tourist town with nowhere to park and I never drink and drive, but I never take an Uber unless I have cash and can give a hefty tip.


----------



## Interplaneterri (Sep 16, 2016)

sicky said:


> So many riders believe we make 80 - 100k per year. Most riders tell me about how they want to switch to being a driver after reading about how much money we make. They don't seem to notice that they just paid $5 for a ride, didn't tip and that we pay all vehicle expenses while Uber takes a hefty cut.
> 
> Hopefully this protest will educate riders that we are not living in mansions sipping gin and juice on our offtime.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Miami Fast-Food Workers, Uber and Lyft Drivers Strike This Morning to Raise Minimum Wage*

*http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/m...ke-this-morning-to-raise-minimum-wage-8956121*

*Uber Drivers, Other Workers Protest For $15 Minimum Wage

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ers-other-workers-protest-for-15-minimum-wage
*

Billionaire tells you why you should be making at least $15/hr for everyone's benefit.

*https://amp.twimg.com/v/f62b8a67-fe5a-4dab-8645-026a13b938d2*


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

sicky said:


> So many riders believe we make 80 - 100k per year. Most riders tell me about how they want to switch to being a driver after reading about how much money we make. They don't seem to notice that they just paid $5 for a ride, didn't tip and that we pay all vehicle expenses while Uber takes a hefty cut.
> 
> Hopefully this protest will educate riders that we are not living in mansions sipping gin and juice on our offtime.


When I tell riders I make about the same I did driving a taxi they seems so confused. Then I tell then that my Uber pay is more than my taxi pay, but because almost 90% of people tip taxi drivers and 10% tip Uber drivers, it means I am making less. I do have much more freedom driving Uber that is why I do it, but pax just don't understand.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Will at least the entry level position of driving Uber is in good company with burger flippers. Both entry level positions with easy entry. 32k a year do either full time?

If you want higher pay, get a job that requires higher skill. The money i earn with Uber is on par for the effort of the position. If you can't take home $15 or more on average, well, your city might suck, but that ain't nothing to make here in Atlanta.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

We wouldn't have this stupid problem should Uber remind passengers to please tip if they liked the ride, they dug their own grave.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

It's ObamaTrumpClinton's fault. He/she are the reason pax don't tip!!!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Featured after the effected date? Lol


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Will the prostitutes join too?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

never seen this thread before the campaign date. what came about from it? did uber drivers go through with it? did it make any headline news? local news?


----------



## Don't believe the hype (Nov 28, 2016)

If you have to deal with drunks, sketchy people, people sleep in your car you deserve a lot more than 15/hr plus you wouldn't have all this surge


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

$15 an hour gross for a transportation owner operator is $8 hourly after expenses.
Once again, Uber ants working for the wrong goal, should be protesting for $50 per hour gross so someday you can replace your Antmobile.
Twofiddymile
Truthin.


----------

